# Aluminium Kühler problematisch?



## Najuno (13. Dezember 2013)

*Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Hallo Community,

ich denke darüber nach mein Asus Maximus VI Formula mit in meinen CPU-Loop auf zu nehmen. Das Problem ist aber, daß der Kühler des MB Aluminium ist, und mein CPU Kühler selbst ist vernickeltes Kupfer.
Gibt es einen guten Korrosionsschutz durch Additiv (ich verwende destilliertes Wasser mit Silber Spule) also Passivierung oder sollte man grundsätzlich die Finger von Al lassen?

G48 sowie G30 kommen für mich nicht in Frage.

GreetZ Naj


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

wenn du keinen gute korrosionsschutz findest, würde ich schauen, ob du für das board einen kühler aus kupfer bekommen kannst. ich meine, für dieses board gibt es einen, der auch wieder unter der abdeckung verschwindet.


gefunden: EK-FB KIT ASUS M6F - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## Najuno (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Danke dir fuer den Tip  .

Falls alle Straenge reissen, dann werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen muessen und meine beiden Custom Loops trocken legen und das MB ausbauen. Der Aluminium Kuehler macht mir ernsthafte Sorgen.

Gruss Najuno


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Na toll, musstest du mir das jetzt sagen das der Kühler aus Alu ist?
Aber bei meinem EK Blood Red steht Anti-corrosion additive mit drauf, also sollte das passen.
Ist halt nur blöd weil die anderen Kühler aus Kupfer sind.


----------



## Superwip (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Ich würde es bleiben lassen.

Die Abwärme der SpaWas beim LGA 1150 ist vernachlässigbar gering, eine Wasserkühlung ist sinnlos.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Ich würde mir genauso viel Gedanken wegen der Silber kill-coil machen. Dein vernickelter Kühler wäre nicht der Erste der seine Nickelschicht recht schnell verliert, wenn ein Silber kill-coil im Wasser ist .
Was spricht im Übrigen gegen G48 oder G30 außer den Farben? 
Wenn´s farblos sein soll kann man bei Alukühlern zu relativ hoch konzentriertem Innoprotect raten. Grundsätzlich sollte man bei Alu-Kühlern häufiger checken, ob es bereits zu Korrosion gekommen ist und häufiger Korrosionsschutz nachfüllen.


----------



## sven842 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Also mit diesen Wasserzusätzen: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Coollaboratory oder Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » innovatek » innovatek Protect PRO 250ml hast du mit Alu keine Problem!
Das kann ich aus eigendender Erfahrung berichten(in einem Kreislauf war sogar Gold neben Kupfer u. Alu mitdrin)


----------



## Najuno (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



sven842 schrieb:


> Also mit diesen Wasserzusätzen: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Coollaboratory oder Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » innovatek » innovatek Protect PRO 250ml hast du mit Alu keine Problem!
> Das kann ich aus eigendender Erfahrung berichten(in einem Kreislauf war sogar Gold neben Kupfer u. Alu mitdrin)


 
Danke ich denke diese Antwort wird mir weiterhelfen, das werde ich mir gleich mal ansehen. So kann ich mir den laestigen Ausbau des MB's ersparen.

Zu dem Punkt ob man die Wakue aufm Board braucht beim Sockel 1150... nein aber ich hab eh schon 2 Custom Loops am Laufen und es sieht halt lecker aus wenn das MB noch mitgekuehlt wird, und macht dann kaum mehr Aufwand da ich ja nur 2 Compression Fittings und bisschen Schlauch sowie Korrosionsschutz mehr brauche  . 

Geile Sache so kann ich jetzt in Ruhe mein Board mit dranhaengen  . 

Gruesse Najuno


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



Najuno schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich denke darüber nach mein Asus Maximus VI Formula mit in meinen CPU-Loop auf zu nehmen. Das Problem ist aber, daß der Kühler des MB Aluminium ist, und mein CPU Kühler selbst ist vernickeltes Kupfer.
> Gibt es einen guten Korrosionsschutz durch Additiv (ich verwende destilliertes Wasser mit Silber Spule) also Passivierung oder sollte man grundsätzlich die Finger von Al lassen?


 
Im Worst Case hast du einen verdreckten Kreislauf und musst den Mainboardkühler trotzdem tauschen. Relativ gebräuchlich dürften Kombinationen aus Alu-Komponenten und Inno IP sein (weil Inno das eben genau so verkauft), ohne dass es dabei gehäuft zu Problemen kam. Aquacomputer hat DP iirc auch schon rausgebracht, als die Alu-Aquatubes noch recht beliebt waren.
Die Silberspule muss aber auf alle Fälle raus, sonst hilft auch kein Korrosionsschutz mehr.


----------



## Najuno (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Worst Case hast du einen verdreckten Kreislauf und musst den Mainboardkühler trotzdem tauschen. Relativ gebräuchlich dürften Kombinationen aus Alu-Komponenten und Inno IP sein (weil Inno das eben genau so verkauft), ohne dass es dabei gehäuft zu Problemen kam. Aquacomputer hat DP iirc auch schon rausgebracht, als die Alu-Aquatubes noch recht beliebt waren.
> Die Silberspule muss aber auf alle Fälle raus, sonst hilft auch kein Korrosionsschutz mehr.


 
Ja das mit der Silberspule ist selbst redent, dass die dann rauskommt. Waere eh kontra produktiv einen Korrosionsschutz und ne Spule zu verwenden. Die Reaktion von Reinsilber auf Aluminium schau ich mir lieber auf Youtube an, als in meinem Case haha.

Gruss Naj


----------



## Resolutioncy (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Ich habe mir genau dieses Mainboard gestern bestellt. Ich werde ja auch eine Wakü bauen, aber ich wusste nicht das das Aluminium im Mainboard ein Problem wird. Ist es wirklich zwingend nötig den Kühler auszutauschen, da ich kaum noch Geld übrig habe:/ ? Denn ich komme nicht ganz mit was diese "Silberspule" und all diese Sachen sind^^

Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Silberspulen sind, wie der Name schon sagt, Gebilde aus Silber mit großer Oberfläche. Kann man in Wasser tun, damit die gelösteten Silberionen Keime abtöten. Dummerweise schafft man damit auch ein elektrochemisches Element gegenüber so ziemlich jedem anderen Metall, da Silber doch eher Edel ist. Kupferoberflächen scheinen in der Praxis kein Problem zu sein, aber Vernickelungen können, je nach Qualität, bereits korrodieren. Aluminium wird es garantiert.

Zum Formula:
Wenn du es wegen der Wasserkühlung gekauft hast, solltest du es umgehend zurückschicken. Der Kühler kann zwar, mit gutem Korrosionsschutz, verwendet werden, wenn er "eh da ist". Aber er ist den Aufpreis gegenüber ein durchschnittliches Z87 Board nicht einmal annähernd wert.
Der Rest des VI Formula ist imho aber auch nicht berrauschend, die Erweiterbarkeit sogar sehr beschränkt. Und der Preis hoch. Ich persönlich wüsste nicht, warum ich so ein Board kaufen sollte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

die silberspule soll bakterien vorbeugen. aber bakterienbefall ist einfach zu selten in einer wakü, als dass sich de spule lohnt.

und wenn ich das richtig weiss, bewirkt das silber bei dem kupfer dasselbe, wie das kupfer beim aluminium. aber davon hab ich nicht wirklich ahnung 

edit: da kam mir wer mit mehr ahnung zuvor


----------



## Kurry (23. Dezember 2013)

*Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Formula:
> Wenn du es wegen der Wasserkühlung gekauft hast, solltest du es umgehend zurückschicken. Der Kühler kann zwar, mit gutem Korrosionsschutz, verwendet werden, wenn er "eh da ist". Aber er ist den Aufpreis gegenüber ein durchschnittliches Z87 Board nicht einmal annähernd wert.
> Der Rest des VI Formula ist imho aber auch nicht berrauschend, die Erweiterbarkeit sogar sehr beschränkt. Und der Preis hoch. Ich persönlich wüsste nicht, warum ich so ein Board kaufen sollte.


 
Das Board bietet schon ne Menge für den Preis. Es ist nicht nur mit Abstand das schönste Board (okay subjektiv), bietet aber super OnBoard Sound, hohe Stabilität, gute Komponenten und der Kühler ist wenn man drauf wert legt schon quasi den Aufpreis zu einem mehr als Mittelklasse Z87 Board, die kosten nämlich schnell bis zu 100€, wert. Und jetzt bitte kein Preisvergleich zu einem 100-120€ Board, gegen ein solches Asus Board sind die ein Witz (beachte selbst da ist man mit custom Kühler bei >200€, das Thema hab ich schon durchgekaut). Was man schlussendlich nur braucht ist ne andere Sache, das mindert aber nicht den Wert eines hochwertigeren Boardes.

Zum Alu: Asus hat den Kühler mit anodischer Oxidation nachbehandelt. Korrosion stellt damit also nicht so das Problem dar, selbst wenn man keinen Korrisionsschutz benutzt. Da aber 90% der Leute entweder Inno, AC DP, Gxx verwenden ist das dann kein Thema mehr.

http://rog.asus.com/262892013/maxim...-alu-and-cooper-is-fine-if-you-anodize-right/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Wenn ne Eloxierung zuverlässig vor Korrosion schützen würde, dann wäre Inno vermutlich immer noch Marktführer 
Der Rest ist durchgängig subjektiv und ich werd mich jetzt nicht auf ne Diskussion einlassen, unter welchen Bedingungen das VIFormula sein Geld wert sein könnte (imho unter keinen). Meine Aussage war klar: "Wenn es wegen der Wasserkühlung gekauft hast...".
Denn Wasserkühler kosten mitnichten 100 €. Ein Kit mit zwei Mosfet-Kühlern liegt meist so um die 80 € , bei Boards bei denen man mit einem Kühler auskommt, ist man bei 30-50 € (die billigen Alphacoolmodelle gibts für die Hälfte). Und, um ein Beispiel zu nehmen, bei dem man sich das Thema Boardqualität sparen kann, z.B. das Maximus VI Hero (mit afaik identischer Spannungsversorgung, etc.) liegt in dieser 50 € Klasse, kostet selbst aber 80-90 € weniger, als das VI Formula. Unterm Strich spart man 30-40 € und hat eine bessere Spannungswandlerkühlung ohne Korrosionsrisiken. (Nochmal 10 € niedriger liegt das VI Gene - das trotz mATX fasst die gleichen Möglichkeiten bietet, wie die sinnlose PEG-Konfiguration des Formula)

(an der Stelle noch die Anmerkung, dass die meisten Oberklasse-So1150 Boards mehr als ausreichend große Kühler verbaut haben, um auch passiv gute bis sehr gute Temperaturen zu erzielen. Eine der wenigen Ausnahmen ist vermutlich ausgerchnet das VI Forumla, dessen Kühler für Luftkühlung relativ schlecht geeignet ist)


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja man kauft sich das Formula ja meist auch nicht weil braucht, sondern weil man es will.
Mir hat es einfach am besten gefallen und hat alles was ich haben wollte.
Da waren mir die 80€ Aufpreis egal.
Aber das muss auch jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Kurry (23. Dezember 2013)

*Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Rest ist durchgängig subjektiv und ich werd mich jetzt nicht auf ne Diskussion einlassen, unter welchen Bedingungen das VIFormula sein Geld wert sein könnte (imho unter keinen).


 
Hmm, keine Diskussion hat aber deutlich weniger Text 

Ich kann deine Geiz ist geil Mentalität ja tolerieren, aber dann wirf mir nicht Subjektivität vor und argumentier mit Vermutungen oder Subjektivität deinerseits.

Zunächst mal, zeig mir doch mal bitte 1150er ATX Boards auf die Kühler zw. 40-120€ draufpassen, die nicht völlig vermurkst aussehen. Neben dem M6F gibt es nur die Z87 Serie von Asus und 3 Boards von GB. Wenn einem dann die Boards auch nicht zusagen, braucht man nen custom Kühler, der schnell in die Dimension des Boardpreises kommt. Wenn der Kühler in den nächsten Jahren fratze gehen sollte, kann ich immernoch auf Lukü umsteigen oder einfach den von EK nachrüsten )

Btw hat das M6F so mit den besten OnBoard Sound der 1150er Boards (besser noch als vom M6H, siehe Linus Review wenns dich interessiert). Hättest du dich ernsthaft mit dem Thema befasst, würdest du jetzt nicht sowas schreiben.

Auch wenns subjektiv ist, aber 90% der User im Wakübereich entscheiden subjektiv zb nach Optik was sie kaufen oder was Reviewer wie Linus auch gut finden. Ich würde das Board allein auch schon aus dem Grund kaufen, weil ich die Qualtität der Maximus Serie schätze, trotz der Tatsache, dass es teilweise Overkill für meine Bedürfnisse ist.

Auch wenn ich bei dir damit gegen eine Wand fahre, weil du anscheinend  zu den 10% der Usern gehörst, die auf sowas keinen Wert legen, ich lag in der Badewanne und hatte Zeit zu antworten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



Kurry schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Geiz ist geil Mentalität ja tolerieren, aber dann wirf mir nicht Subjektivität vor und argumentier mit Vermutungen oder Subjektivität deinerseits.



Wenn Preiseangaben für dich subjektiv sind, aber Kriterien wie


> ... die nicht völlig vermurkst aussehen


eine sachliche Diskussionsgrundlage darstellen...

=> Ende der Diskussion. Soll der TE sagen, warum er so ein oder ein anderes Board bevorzugt, dein oder mein Geschmack sind hier nicht das Thema, sondern Alukühler.



> Auch wenns subjektiv ist, aber 90% der User im Wakübereich entscheiden subjektiv zb nach Optik...


 
Entscheiden soll jeder, wie er lustig ist. Aber das subjektive Entscheidungen muss man dann halt selbst treffen. Hier in Threads gehts um objektive Diskussionen/Beratung.


----------



## Kurry (23. Dezember 2013)

*Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dein oder mein Geschmack sind hier nicht das Thema, sondern Alukühler.


 
Sorry aber warum machst du dann das Offtopic-Fass auf und redest das Formula (mit nichtmal korrekten Argumenten) schlecht? Entsprechender Asus Link wurde geliefert, ob der TE Asus da vertraut muss er selbst entscheiden. Eine weitere Diskussion wäre in der Tat nicht notwendig, wenn, dann bitte mit korrekten Fakten.

PS: Subjektiv war nicht auf den Preis sondern auf die Aussage nach dem Motto 'ich wüsste nicht warum ich das kaufen würde ist mir imho nicht wert', eben weil du dich auch anscheinend nicht weiter mit dem Board beschäftigt hast.


----------



## -Loki- (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Hmmm,
wieso habe ich dan schon so viel von undichten und durchgegamelten Capa Coras gelesen und gesehn?
Am eloxiertem Alu kann es ja nicht gelegen haben. Alu und Kupfer zusammen in einer Wasserkühlung geht nun mal gar nicht.
Außer man steht auf Glücksspiele oder auf ständiges Korosionsschutznachfüllen.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Der Link ist btw eine Irreführung des Kunden. Die Salzsprühnebelprüfung ist zwar ein beliebter und normierter Korrosionstest, aber keiner, der die galvanische Korrosion in einem Kufper-Alu-Kreislauf abbildet. Es ist schlicht die falsche Prüfmethodik für den Einsatzfall. Deshalb kann man daraus auch nichts ableiten. Hinzu kommt, dass dir keiner garantiert, dass die Eloxalschicht in deinem Kühler zu 100% unbeschädigt und kratzerfrei ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Spätestens wenn man Anschlüsse reindreht, kann diese Garantie auch nicht mehr zu 100% gegeben werden/sein.
Aber mich dünkt, es gibt hier ein FAQ, in dem man all das auch nachlesen kann, wenn man mehr als Eigenwerbelinks möchte


----------



## Kurry (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Ich glaub das Gewinde ist aus Kunststoff. Das es aber keinen 100% Schutz gibt ist schon klar, wie überall im Leben.

Off:
Deine FAQ hab ich mir sogar durchgelesen bevor ich das Board gekauft habe, aber so wie es da steht, hat sie Mut gemacht, wenn man Eloxal und Korro als Schutz hat. Wenn ich den Kühler anschließe, dann einfach nach dem Motto: No risk no fun. Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich den CPU Kühler reinigen.


----------



## -Loki- (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Falsch!
Im schlimsten Fall kannst du deine Hardware in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Kurry (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Wäre doch dann interessant zu wissen wie Asus damit umgeht, wenn ihr Kühler trotz Eloxal und Korrosionsschutz in die Knie gezwungen würde. Dank RoG Armor wird's auch nur das Board treffen.

Trotz Korrosion wird der Kühler welcher augenscheinlich mind. nen Centimeter dick ist nicht innerhalb seiner Lebenszeit derart korrodieren, dass man es nicht beim jährlichen Wasserwechsel oder bei der allmonatlichen Bastelsession bemerkt. Ich hab schon Spezis gesehen die Alu und Kupfer nur mit dest. Wasser betreiben und nach nem Jahr kaum Schaden hatten. Wäre es so dramatisch, dürften Teile vom Autokühler auch nicht aus Aluminium sein, deswegen wurden Mittelchen wie G30 / G48 doch entwickelt um die Schäden minimal zu halten.


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Ich verfolge diesen Thread jetzt von Anfang an, weil`s eigendlich interresant ist.
Jetzt werden hier aber wieder parallelen zum Auto gezogen, die so nicht zu diesem Thema passen.

Richtig ist, das vieles am Automotor heutzutage aus Aluminium ist (Kühler, Motorblock, Zylinderkopf, uvm.). 
Allerdings gibt es keine Kupferteile im Kühlkreislauf des Motors. 
Erstens  weil Kupfer viel zu teuer für manche Teile ist, zweitens weil Kupfer  wesentlich weicher als Aluminium ist, und drittens weil sich die  Konstrukteure durchaus der Elektrokorrosion bewusst sind.

Jetzt mal BTT:
Hier  in diesem Fall geht es hauptsächlich um Elektokorrosion, die sich zwar  durch G48 oder ähnliche Mittel eindämmen, aber letztendlich auch nicht  komplett verhindern lässt.
Du sprichst zwar von nem zentimeterdicken  Kühlkörper, allerdings fließt die Kühlflüssigkeit ja eher über diesen  drüber. Hab ein Bild des zerlegten Kühlers auf ocaholic.ch gefunden.

Link

So  wie das auf diesem Bild aussieht fließt die Kühlflüssigkeit "über" den  Kühlkörper, und durch die dort vorhandene Kühlstruktur. Der Deckel mit  den G1/4" Anschlüssen sieht nach komplett aus Kunstoff aus. Abgedichtet wird das ganze durch eine Gummidichtung, die in einer Nut im Külkorper ist. Leider sieht man nicht, ob die Nut vor oder nach der Eloxierung eingefräst wurde.
Im schlimmsten Fall kann sich die Elektokorrosion also unter der Dichtung durchfressen sodas der Kühler an der Stelle undicht wird, und Kühlmittel austritt. Je nachdem an welcher Stelle dies nun passiert kann diese direkt in den Sockel tropfen/fließen.


----------



## Kurry (25. Dezember 2013)

*Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Ja stimmt... Wie es mir aber scheint ist zumindest noch ein kleiner "Damm" zwischen Dichtung und Rand des Kühlkörpers, sodass das Kühlmedium nicht direkt auf den CPU Sockel trifft. Was die Nut angeht, so seh ich auf den Bildern hier keine: http://rog.asus.com/262892013/maxim...-alu-and-cooper-is-fine-if-you-anodize-right/

Ich hab keine Erfahrungswerte, aber wenn ich so lese, hört man bei vernümpftigen Einsatz von Eloxal und Korrosionsschutz wenig von derart drastischen Schäden, wenn überhaupt ein Schaden je aufgetreten ist. Zumal ich bisher auch nichts von korrodierten M6F gelesen habe.

Ist das hier nicht doch ein bisschen zuviel der Panikmache? Ich mein keiner hat vor mit einem Schraubenzieher entlang der Nut zu fahren um dann seinen Kreislauf nur mit Wasser zu füllen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. Dezember 2013)

Naja, du hast mit dem "Worst Case" angefangen. 
Was meinst du mit "Damm"?
Falls du damit die erhöhte Kante meinst bringt die auch nicht viel, da das Board im Normalfall senkrecht im Gehäuse eingebaut ist.


----------



## Kurry (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Ja stimmt ^^

Ein minimaler Winkel reicht ja aus, dann läuft es schon woanders hin. Aber da es ja keine Nut gibt, wenn ich das auf dem Foto richtig erkenne, gehört da schon ne Menge Pech dazu, dass es genau da anfängt zu korrodieren... Es gibt doch sicher Faktoren, mit denen man Vorhersagen kann, wann, wo und ob es korrodiert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



Kurry schrieb:


> Off:
> Deine FAQ hab ich mir sogar durchgelesen bevor ich das Board gekauft habe, aber so wie es da steht, hat sie Mut gemacht, wenn man Eloxal und Korro als Schutz hat. Wenn ich den Kühler anschließe, dann einfach nach dem Motto: No risk no fun. Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich den CPU Kühler reinigen.


 

Wie auch hier gesagt - wenn man den Kühler eh hat, dann kann man ihn auch benutzen. Man sollte das Board nur nicht wegen ihm kaufen, dass ist er nicht wert.




-Loki- schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Im schlimsten Fall kannst du deine Hardware in die Tonne kloppen.



Ich hab 3-4 Jahre ein Netzteil mit Alu-Wasserkühler in einem Kupferkreislauf ohne Korrosionsschutz betrieben. Die Korrosion blieb punktuell und wird an der ausgeprägtesten Stelle auf maximal 1,5 mm geschätzt. Solange der Kreislauf nicht sauer wird, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man in absehbarer Zeit Undichtigkeiten hat (und selbst dann hätte die Hardware noch Überlebenschancen), mit gutem Korrosionsschutz reden wir hier ggf. von Jahrzehnten. Ärgerlich war für mich nur, dass ich in der Zeit 1-2 mal den CPU-Kühler reinigen musste (häufiger aber auch nicht) und vor allem dass sich die Farbe der Eloxierung im Kreislauf verteilt hat. Ich hab selbst heute, 4-5 Jahre später, noch blaue Schläuche und bläuliches Wasser dadurch...




Joungmerlin schrieb:


> So  wie das auf diesem Bild aussieht fließt die Kühlflüssigkeit "über" den  Kühlkörper, und durch die dort vorhandene Kühlstruktur. Der Deckel mit  den G1/4" Anschlüssen sieht nach komplett aus Kunstoff aus.


 
Ist er aber nicht. PCGH hat sogar die mangelhafte Eloxierung am Gewinde fotografiert:
Asus Maximus VI Formula mit Z87 im Test: Ungewöhnliches Design, aber kostspielig - Bild in Originalgröße, [2013/08/Asus_Maximus_VI_Formula_05-pcgh.JPG]

Wie gesagt - auf Schutzschichten ist kein Verlass, die leidige Erfahrung mussten bislang alle Hersteller machen. Egal ob eloxiert oder lackiert oder sogar verkupfert (was bei Aluminium nicht ganz einfach ist, weil galvanische Säurebäder nicht in Frage kommen - Watercool hats trotzdem gemacht. Und auf die Nase gefallen) - irgendwo findet sich immer ein Riss. Nicht sofort, nicht bei jedem Kühler, aber zu oft und mit zu deutlicher Wirkung, als dass man von "sicher" sprechen könnte. Mit Korrosionsschutz ist halt auch blankes Alu für einige Zeit machbar, aber es bleibt eine Lösung auf Zeit, die einem Kupferkühler weit unterlegen ist. (Gerade auch da meist Deckel und Gewinde aus Alu sind, d.h. ausgerechnet im ohnehin schon problematischen Gewindebereich, in dem selbst mit Kupfer leichte Spaltkorrosion möglich ist, direkt Alu und Nickel/Messing-Anschlüsse in Kontakt stehen)


----------



## Kurry (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie auch hier gesagt - wenn man den Kühler eh hat, dann kann man ihn auch benutzen. Man sollte das Board nur nicht wegen ihm kaufen, dass ist er nicht wert.


 
Ja, da stimme ich dir zu! Wenn ich jetzt von mir spreche hat das Board alles was ich brauch und ich wollte dieses Board einfach, war sicherlich eher ein "Habenwill" als Vernunftkauf. Da der Kühler eh da ist, werd ich ihn einfach einbinden, hab sowieso bisher immer AC DP benutzt ("soll" ja für Alu / Kupfer Kreisläufe entwickelt worden sein, oder ist Inno (beim letzten mal IP ist mir aber iwas ausgewaschen, daher wieder AC DP "besser"?).


----------



## Superwip (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Nochmal: Die SpaWas auf LGA 1150 Boards erzeugen nur sehr wenig Abwärme, die Kühler, selbst die Luftkühler anderer Boards als solche, dienen vor allem dem Selbstzweck, die Wasserkühlbarkeit des Asus Maximus VI Formular ist vor allem ein "Papierfeature". Daher würde ich dringend davon abraten die SpaWas mit Wasser zu kühlen. Bei anderen Boards, etwa AM3+ oder insbesondere LGA 2011 kann eine SpaWa Wasserkühlung sehr wohl sinnvoll sein (ich habe etwa selbst eine SpaWa Kühlung auf meinem AsRock X79 Xtreme 4-M).

Wenn die SpaWas aus optischen Gründen unbedingt mit Wasser gekühlt werden sollen würde ich einen eigenen "SpaWa Wasserkreislauf" einrichten, der nicht mit dem normalen Kreislauf verbunden ist, da er nicht primär der Kühlung dient muss er weder umgewälzt noch mit einem Radiator ausgestattet werden und lässt sich daher ohne wesentlichen Zusatzaufwand oder Zusatzkosten unabhängig einrichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*



Kurry schrieb:


> ("soll" ja für Alu / Kupfer Kreisläufe entwickelt worden sein, oder ist Inno (beim letzten mal IP ist mir aber iwas ausgewaschen, daher wieder AC DP "besser"?).


 
Was bei den Zusätzen besser/schlechter ist, lässt sich schwer sagen. Probleme mit Ausflockung/Auswaschung sind mit beiden Zusätzen sehr selten und können ebensogut auf die Weichmacher in den Schläuchen oder besonders dreckige Radiatoren zurückzuführen sein - bei so geringer Fallzahl und sovielen Variablen kann man keine Aussage treffen. Zur Korrosionsschutzwirkung gibt es gleich gar keine Tests oder objektive Erfahrungswerte. Der einzige Anhaltspunkt bei Inno wäre, dass die weiterhin Alu-Kühler und -Radiatoren verkaufen und es seit der Einführung von IP keine sensationellen Korrosionsfälle mehr gab, obwohl die wenig bastel-affine Inno-Käuferschaft einzelne Komponenten überdurchschnittlich lange nutzen dürfte.




Superwip schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die SpaWas auf LGA 1150 Boards erzeugen nur sehr wenig Abwärme, die Kühler, selbst die Luftkühler anderer Boards als solche, dienen vor allem dem Selbstzweck, die Wasserkühlbarkeit des Asus Maximus VI Formular ist vor allem ein "Papierfeature".



Der Kühler vom Formula sind als Luftkühler, gelinde gesagt, eine Fehlkonstruktion. De facto ist es ein Wasserkühler mit ein paar seitlichen Zierleisten. Im Normalbetrieb reicht das, aber ohne Luftbewegung vom CPU-Kühler, ggf. ohne starke Gehäusebelüftung und dafür mit umso höherem OC könnte es, trotz Haswell, sehr warm werden.
Ein Board mit gutem Luftkühler ist, was die Kühlung und Preis angeht, sicherlich die beste Wahl für So1150. Aber wenn man das Formula da hat, ist die Integration in den Wasserkreislauf mehr als nur eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Superwip (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Wenn man die Kühlwirkung des Kühlers an der Luft verbessern will könnte man die obere Hälfte abschrauben...

Das Board hat immerhin eine 8-Phasige Spannungsversorgung... es gibt Haswell Boards die mit 3 Phasen auskommen ohne das _irgendein_ Kühler auf den SpaWas nötig wäre; natürlich kann die Abwärme durch OC steigen aber ich denke nicht das sie um den Faktor 3-4 steigt. Die maximale Abwärme der SpaWas ist ja im Wesentlichen proportional zum maximalen Verbrauch des CPU.

Diese Leistungs-MOSFETs sind auch robuste Bauteile, übliche Exemplare sind für eine TCase von bis zu 125°C oder sogar 150°C spezifiziert (teilweise lastabhängig) oder mit anderen Worten: solange man sich am Kühler nicht die Finger verbrennt besteht eigentlich kein Grund zur Sorge. Das sind auch keine Bauteile die bei hohen Temperaturen wesentlich schlechter arbeiten und dadurch irgendwie die OC Ergebnisse beeinträchtigen können oder die bei hohen Temperaturen wesentlich kürzer leben solange die spezifizerten Grenzen nicht deutlich überschritten werden. Problematisch werden hohe Temperaturen nur wenn ElKos oder Goldcaps vom SpaWa Kühler mitgeheizt werden (bedingt dadurch das sie in Folge eines mangelhaften Boarddesigns direkt benachbart sind), wie das etwa bei meinem AsRock X79 Extreme 4M der Fall ist, dadurch sinkt ihre Lebensdauer eventuell wesentlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Irgend eine Form von Kondensator findet sich immer in der Nähe der Leistungstransistoren - sonst ergibt das ganze nun einmal keinen Spannungswandler. Und spätestens deren Eigenschaften (aber iirc auch die der Transistoren selbst) sind temperaturabhängig, ausreizen sollte man die hohen Temperaturgrenzen also nicht. (die im übrigen sehr wohl auch direkte Auswirkungen auf die Lebensdauer haben - und auch Teil der Sicherheitsreserve sind. Wenn man schon mittels erhöhter Spannung und deaktiviertem Vdroop für fleißig Stromspitzen jenseits aller Specs sorgt, dann sollte man Heißleiter nicht auch noch mit hoher Temperatur betreiben). Mehr Phasen (bzw. mehr Wandler, die Phasen bleiben ja oft genug bei 3-6) sind an dieser Stelle übrigens überhaupt kein Pluspunkt - im Gegenteil. Wenn die Gesamtkapazität der vergleichbar ist, dann sind mehr Bauteile i.d.R. sogar ineffizienter und damit heißer unterwegs.
Die typischerweise höhere Gesamtkapazität kompensiert das zwar im OC-Bereich - geht aber noch mehr zu Lasten der Effizienz. Ein High-End-Board muss also mehr Wärme abführen, als die Low-End-Platinen mit ihren nackten Wandlern. (Die mitnichten ohne Kühlung daherkommen, sondern fest den Luftstrom des boxed einplanen.)

Interessant ist aber der Vorschlag, den Kühlerdeckel zu entfernen. Da würden mich wirklich mal Vergleichsmessungen interessieren.


----------



## Superwip (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aluminium Kühler problematisch?*

Ein paar Zentimeter Abstand zwischen Kondensator und MOSFET kann man schon lassen, man kann auch die Spulen (wobei auch die unter Umständen eine nicht zu unterschätzende Abwärme abgeben welche aber meist ignoriert wird da Spulen vergleichsweise sehr temperaturbeständig sind) dazwischen setzen womit gewährleistet ist das die Kondensatoren nicht allzu sehr erwärmt werden.

Auch beim Maximus IV Formula berühren die Kondensatoren keine anderen Teile, die Spulen liegen zwischen MOSFETs und Kondensatoren. Eine bessere Kühlung der MOSFETs hätte kaum Einfluss auf die Temperatur der Kondensatoren.

Mehr Phasen führen zwar zu einer schlechteren Effizienz dafür verteilt sich die Abwärme aber auch auf eine größere Fläche. Mehr Phasen bedeuten in der Regel auch nicht einfach mehr Bauteile sondern tatsächlich mehr Luft nach oben (sonst wäre das ja kein Feature).

Hier noch ein typisches Beispiel für ein SpaWa Kühler loses Board:
Fujitsu Mainboard D3231-S - Fujitsu Deutschland
Ein IPC Mainboard das für den Betrieb bei Umgebungstemperaturen von bis zu 60°C spezifiziert ist- dennoch hat es nur 3 Phasen ohne MOSFET Kühler. Das ist auch kein Low-End Board bei dem man an der Zuverlässigkeit gespart hätte oder ein OEM PC Board bei dem man irgendeine Standard-Belüftung voraussetzen könnte, es ist ja für jahrelangen Dauerbetrieb bei widrigen Temperaturen ausgelegt.

Ich bezweifle auch das irgendwelche Stromspitzen auftreten denen die SpaWas gemäß ihrer Auslegung nicht gewachsen wären: typische aktuelle Dr MOS (die sind sich im großen und ganzen alles sehr ähnlich, werden einem von Intel vorgegebenen Quasi-Standard hergestellt) für Mainboard SpaWas schaffen ausreichende Kühlung vorausgesetzt etwa 90A dauerhaft (bei 8 Phasen 720A) und über 250A (bei 8 Phasen 2kA) kurzzeitig (bis 10µs) wobei sehr kurzzeitige Schwankungen auch von den Kondensatoren abgefangen werden. In der Nähe des Temperaturlimits, ab etwa 110°C Gehäusetemperatur. gemäß ihrer Auslegung etwas weniger aber was solls. Das ist alles weit überdimensioniert auch für OC. Es ist ja ein OC Board und eine maßlos überdimensionierte Spannungsversorgung ist ja das Feature schlechthin auf einem OC Board.


----------

